# Avocados



## Jurdoc (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone have thoughts on this versatile fruit? (it is a fruit right) so far i've used it in salad and on sandwiches...and something besides guacamole, I dont want to make guacamole, but I want to find some other uses.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 6, 2007)

I eat them straight out of the shell.  YUM!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Bienvenue, Jurdoc.  May I  introduce you to jkath?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 6, 2007)

Just curious how much is a avocado in Anchorage?


----------



## bandonjan (Apr 6, 2007)

you can serve them cut in half and filled with cooked shrimp and a
vinegarette or slice some on top of your chili. Stuff them with chicken
or tuna salad. Make an avocado salsa, can make a mango or papaya
salsa and include avocados. Good in a spinach salad with strawberries,
red onion and poppy seed dressing. uummm good


----------



## JMediger (Apr 6, 2007)

We love them with a little scoop of mayo in the hollow along with some salt and pepper and a little shot of lemon or lime juice ... all the other ideas sound so delicious, though, I'm going to have try them!


----------



## ncage1974 (Apr 6, 2007)

*grilled avacodo cream*

One of my favorite things and taste wonderful over everything. From pasta to anything mexican.

Ncage


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 7, 2007)

I love avos with a little salt sprinked on them.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 7, 2007)

My mom & I used to share avocados when I was little. We'd cut them in half & put a little oil & vinegar in & scoop the flesh out with a spoon ! Yum.

Living in Mexico, I see lots of ways to use avocados....our favorite salsa verde is made with tomatillos, avocados, cilantro, a serrano chili, onions & water in a blender (all raw). I also love sopa de lima, Azteca sopa or in the States, tortilla soup with slices of avocado in it. Down here they also use avocados on club sandwiches, fish burgers & hamburgers in place of pickles. Most of the little taco stands just put slices of avocado on the tacos, salbutes, panochos, tostados, sopes, etc. instead of quacamole.


----------



## Jurdoc (Apr 12, 2007)

oh my, sorry guys, I didn't see all your replies, the forum has stopped forwarding the replies to my email box, so I didn't know people were replying to my thread. I REALLY like the Ideas from Clienta and JMediger, and for the more complex days I'll try BandonJan's method.  And to answer mcgrew...as many avocados as I want to!


----------



## Dina (Apr 12, 2007)

Try it on tortilla soup or any Mexican dish.  It's wonderful sliced over tacos, chalupas and enchiladas.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 12, 2007)

Jurdoc! Im still curious how much does a avocado cost you in Anchorage.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 12, 2007)

About a hundred years ago when our children were very young (she had 2 boys under 2 yrs) my neighbor came over to my house with an avacado and asked if she could just sit and eat it without being asked for a bite!  I tried to tell my son they tasted terrible but it didn't work - he loves every kind of food!

How about slice on about any sandwich?


----------



## Jurdoc (Apr 12, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Jurdoc! Im still curious how much does a avocado cost you in Anchorage.


 
I buy them at Fred Meyer for about $2.29 per avocado if they're ripe, I think they're around $3.50 if they're not ripe....sorry about that, I wasn't sure quite what you were asking


----------



## Emily (May 5, 2007)

Ah, I love avocados. 
At home we usually put them in vegetable and pasta bakes. Or make avocado melts, taking it out of the shell and mixing it up with a few other veggies and then putting the mixture into the shell with some grated cheese on top and into the oven quickly to melt the cheese. 

And you could easily add chicken or something into both.


----------



## YT2095 (May 5, 2007)

other than the typical lime juice and salt, another Fave of mine is mashed in with potatoe and spring onions and bacon bits.

make sure the potatoes are Really Dry though, the Avocado gives it`s own moisture when it`s baked.


----------



## Jurdoc (May 7, 2007)

well actually, i made a nice guacamole with my king crab last night.  I had corn chips, then made a dip with half an avocado, a dollop of mayo, salsa, and balsamic vinegar...it was a fine dip


----------



## miniman (May 8, 2007)

I usually mash mine with paprika & a little black pepper and eat it on toast.

On another tack, I once had avocado baked with a crab stuffing.


----------



## Mel! (May 8, 2007)

Hello Jurdoc 

Avacado soup is delicious. 

*Ingredients*
Vegetabele stock cubes
Ripe Avocados
Lemon Juice
Fresh cream
Chilli sauce
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper

*Instructions*
Disolve stock cube in boiling water. 
Puree avocado, with lemon juice, chilli sauce, salt.
Stir puree and cream, into boiling stock(make sure to take stock off heat first).
Sprinkle freshly ground black pepper over soup, before serving. 

Mel


----------



## auntieshelly (May 8, 2007)

Last month, I ordered a great salad that was new on the menu of a local restaurant. The salad included grilled, shrimp and grilled pineapple slices (fresh) as well as two avocado halves (skins still on) that were brushed with pineapple juice and also grilled. Everything was served on a bed of baby greens with an orange/olive oil dressing.  It was the first time I had ever had (or even heard of) a grilled avocado. DELICIOUS!!!! 
My friend makes avocado milkshakes.  She puts  peeled avocado slices into the blender, adds one to two scoops of vanilla ice cream, and sometimes a little ice and milk.  It turns into a thick shake with a pale green color and tastes wonderful!!


----------



## larry_stewart (May 9, 2007)

Avocado Sandwich,

Keiser roll ( or Italian bread)
sliced avocado
chopped onions
salt

Quick, simple and delicious

My friend also puts a chopped hard boiled egg in the sandwich also, but im not much of an egg person.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 9, 2007)

I tried hand rolled sushi last week, and avocado was very nice paired with smoked salmon, crab flakes and prawns, with a dab of mayonnaise or soft creamy spreadable cheese.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 9, 2007)

While guacomole will always remain my favorite way of enjoying avocados, I also like them split & the center filled with just salad dressing, or the center filled with virtually any type of mayo salad - chicken, shrimp, crab, tuna, etc.


----------



## csalt (May 17, 2007)

*pear and avocado salad*

_4 small ripe pears _
_2 tbsp lemon juice _
_2 ripe avocados _
_1 bunch watercress _
_2oz rocket _
_2 tbsp walnuts chopped finely _
_4oz grated cheese of your choice_
_walnut bread sliced homemade or shop bought _

_for the dressing: _

_1 tbsp balsamic vinegar _
_1 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil _
_1 tbps walnut oil _
_1 tsp dijon mustard _
_1 tsp light brown soft sugar ( or you can use honey)_
_1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley _

_halve the pears & de core them , then thinly slice them and brush them with lemon juice to prevent discolouration. _

_cut the avocados in half, remove the stones and peel them , carefully cut each half into about 5 slices, also brush with lemon juice ._

_finely chop the walnuts ; place in bowl and set aside. _

_for the dressing : _

_you will need a small screw top jar .place all the ingredients for the dressing in the jar and shake well place aside or in the fridge for now . _

_Mix the watercress and rocket together in a bowl. Place about a handful on four plates.) arrange the avocado and pears on top ;, scatter over some of the chopped walnuts and spoon on a little of the dressing then crumble some cheese over the top . _

_serve with sliced walnut bread ._

_Best not to prepare too soon before serving._


----------



## Caine (May 17, 2007)

I used to have 45 foot tall avocado tree in my back yard, and no matter how many we would harvest in the winter and spring, in the summer I would still run over some with the lawnmower. This is NOT a recommended method of preparation.


----------



## mudbug (May 17, 2007)

I wish there was a way to can them.  Then I would get someone to do it for me.


----------



## JohnL (May 17, 2007)

Guacamole is definately my favorite,
But I also love topping burgers or chicken or turkey sandwiches with slices of avocados.


----------



## Caine (May 17, 2007)

How about a BLTA?


----------



## larry_stewart (May 17, 2007)

dice a slightly firm avocado up and toss it in a bean salad.  The texture goes well with the beans.


----------



## Harborwitch (May 18, 2007)

The most bizzare, and of course our favorite, way to eat avocados is to cut them into chunks, dab with some wasabi paste, dip in tempura batter and fry!  OMG - these are so addictive invite friends to share with you!


----------



## Katusha (Jun 8, 2007)

A few days ago I have tried the Avocado sandwich. I liked it and I am sure it is not hard to make. There were two pices of white bread, inside a little bit of mayo, a slice of cheese and slices of avocado. It filled me up.
Try it.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2007)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> The most bizzare, and of course our favorite, way to eat avocados is to cut them into chunks, dab with some wasabi paste, dip in tempura batter and fry! OMG - these are so addictive invite friends to share with you!



boy, does this sound good, harborwitch!


----------



## bandonjan (Jun 8, 2007)

Katusha --- I eat avocado sandwiches all
the time, any kind of bread, and I use
mustard instead of mayo. Its a good quick
lunch.


----------

